# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الوراثه و زواج الاقارب‎

## ابو عوده

الوراثه و زواج الاقارب


تعريف الأقارب : 

أنهم الاشخاص الذين يشتركون في جد واحد سواء أكان هذا الجد قريباً أو بعيداً, والجد المشترك قد يكون من ناحية الأب أو من ناحية الأم، وتكون صلة القرابة كبيرة بين: الاخوان والأخوات وكذلك العمات والخالات وأولاد الأخت وأولاد الأخ، وأولاد العمومة من الدرجة الأولى مثل أولاد وبنات العم، أولاد وبنات الخال، اولاد وبنات الخالة، أولاد وبنات العمة,أما الأقارب الابعد والذين يشتركون في جد واحد بعيد أبعد من جيلين او ثلاثة اجيال فتكون درجة القرابة بعيدة ويكون تأثيره الوراثي ضعيفاً
وزواج الأقارب لا يعني دائما ان هناك خطراً على الاولاد من الامراض الوراثية, إذ إن بعض الناس يعتقدون ان زواج الاقارب لابد ان يؤدي إلى اطفال مشوهين او مرضى بأمراض وراثية, وان جميع الامراض الوراثية سببها زواج الاقارب، وهذا خطأ شائع فقد يكون لزواج الاقارب فائدة في بعض الحالات إذا وجدت صفات وراثية جيدة بالعائلة مثل الذكاء، الجمال وغيرها من الصفات المرغوبة ولكن قد يكون له اثار سيئة إذا كانت هناك امراض وراثية تتناقلها العائلة
ونجد ان كل المجتمعات لديها تحفظ على الزواج والعلاقات الجنسية بين الاقارب من الدرجة الأولى وهم (الآباء والأبناء) والكثير من المجتمعات ومنها معظم المجتمعات الغربية تمنع الزواج من الأقارب، وترجع الاسباب الى ان الزواج من الاقارب يزيد من احتمال انجاب اطفال غير طبيعيين ولكن قد يكون السبب الرئيسي في الحقيقة هو سبب اجتماعي وتقليدي.
وبينما في المجتمعات الاوروبية الغربية تكون نسبة الزواج بين الاقارب هي 0,5% وإذا رغب طرف بالزواج من أقاربه فلابد من زيارة طبيب الامراض الوراثية.
وفي أغلب الدول الاسلامية والدول العربية وبخاصة دول الخليج، تفضل الكثير من العائلات هذا الزواج وتتراوح نسبة زواج الاقارب بين 20 50% كما يكون حوالي 50% من الافراد متزوجين من أقاربهم، والنسبة العظمى من الباقين يكونون نتاجا لزواج اقارب وعندما يولد طفل مريض او غير طبيعي في العائلة يبادر الابوان بالسؤال عن سبب حدوث هذه المأساة وهي بسبب القرابة بينهم, الكثير من العاملين في مجال الصحة يعزون ولادة اي طفل غير طبيعي او مريض الى القرابة بين الزوجين، وهذا لا يكون صحيحا في بعض الحالات ويجب ان نتجنب التعليقات السلبية التي قد تؤذي جميع افراد العائلة الكبيرة وتزعزع استقرار هذه العائلات التي تتوقع المساعدة والمساندة فالنظرة الى زواج الاقارب يجب ان تكون علمية اكثر وبعيدة عن التحيز.
ففي المجتمعات التي تطبق زواج الاقارب يرون ان فوائده اكثر بكثير من سلبياته، أما في المجتمعات التي تمنعه فلا يرون له أية ايجابيات بل يرون انه مليء بالسلبيات، وحتى يستجيب الناس للنصيحة يجب ان نبتعد عن انتقاد اسلوبهم في الحياة، خاصة عندما يرون ان أغلبية اولادهم الناتجين من زواج الاقارب بحالة سليمة، ولا يعانون من أية امراض وراثية، وان العائلات التي لا تتزوج من اقاربها قد تنتج ابناء بهم امراض وراثية إذ قد يكون سبب انجاب اطفال مرضى مشاكل حدثت اثناء الحمل او اثناء الولادة أو الاصابة بالالتهابات او غيرها



وجهة نظر من يؤيدون زواج الأقارب؟

ان الذين يؤيدون زواج الاقارب يرون ان محاولة محاربة هذا الزواج، قد ينظر إليها على انها معارضة للعادات والتقاليد خاصة ان اغلب المعلومات المتوفرة عن زواج الاقارب وتأثيراته الوراثية على الابناء جاء اغلبها من دراسات في المجتمعات الاوروبية, ولكي نتوصل إلى الاقناع العلمي الهادىء بالمؤثرات الحقيقية الناتجة من هذا الزواج وحتى نتمكن من تكوين نظرة واقعية محايدة للتأثير الحقيقي لزواج الاقارب لابد من جمع ودراسة الكثير من المعلومات الناقصة مثل دراسة نسبة زواج الاقارب في المجتمعات التي تسمح به والدور الاجتماعي الذي لعبه ولازال يلعبه هذا الزواج وطبيعة التأثير الحقيقي لزواج الاقارب من الناحية الوراثية الطرق المتوفرة للتقليل من التأثير السلبي لهذا الزواج والوسائل المناسبة للتعامل مع العائلات المعرضة لانجاب اطفال مرضى.



على مستوى العالم

* ما مدى انتشار زواج الأقارب في العالم؟

في دراسة للدكتور Bittle (1990) توصل إلى ان 20% من سكان العالم يحبذون زواج الاقارب وان 6,5% من الازواج في العالم هم أقارب وأن 8,4% من المواليد يولدون لأبوين بينهما قرابة في حين ان النسبة الحقيقية لابد ان تكون اكبر بكثير حيث لا توجد احصائيات في الكثير من المجتمعات الافريقية والآسيوية والصين وغيرها، فالزواج بين الاقارب منتشر بين الاهالي الاصليين والمجتمعات القبلية منذ القدم.
ومن خلال دراسة قمت بها في مجتمع البحرين والتي شملت 1000 عائلة من الجيل السابق (الآباء) و500 عائلة اخرى وجد ان نسبة زواج الاقارب في الجيل الحالي 40% وفي جيل الآباء كانت نسبته 45% ووجد ان زواج ابناء العمومة من الدرجة الاولى نسبته في الجيل الحالي 21%، ونسبته في جيل الآباء 24,5% أما أبناء العمومة من الدرجة الثانية فكانت نسبته متقاربة 8% تقريبا, والاقارب الأبعد 8% ايضا,وقد أجابت السيدات عن رأيهن في هذا الزواج وأبدت 53% منهن الموافقة عليه و45,5% منهن ذكرن انهن سوف ينصحن ابناءهن وبناتهن بالزواج من الأقارب، و62% منهن ذكرن انهن يعلمن ان هذا الزواج قد يتسبب في انجاب اطفال مرضى، و47% منهن ذكرن انه قد يتسبب في حدوث مشاكل عائلية واجتماعية، و42% من عائلات السيدات كان فيها امراض وراثية مختلفة منها 19% مرض فقر الدم المنجلي 1,8% ثلاسيميا 17% نقص الخميرة، 10% أمراض اخرى مثل السكري وارتفاع الضغط.
في هذه الدراسة نلاحظ ارتفاع نسبة الزواج بين الاقارب سواء في الجيل الحالي 40% أو الجيل السابق 45% ولكن هناك اختلاف واضح بين الجيلين وهو مؤشر على انه قد بدأ ينخفض, أما أولاد العمومة في الدرجة الاولى وهم أكثر الفئات المعرضة لانجاب اطفال مرضى بسبب القرابة الشديدة بينهم فكانت نسبته في الجيل الحالي 21% والجيل السابق 24% فهناك انخفاض تدريجي ايضا.
أما في درجات القرابة الابعد فيعتبر التأثير الوراثي قليل ويقارب النسبة للمتزوجين من غير الاقارب.



أساسيات الوراثة

* ما تأثير الوراثة أو التأثير الوراثي؟

تجيب الدكتورة شيخة العريض ان الانسان عرف تأثير الوراثة منذ القدم، وقد درست القواعد التي تحدد كيفية انتقال الصفات التي تميز الفرد من الاباء الى الابناء وحيث ان كل صفة تعتمد على وجود عوامل وراثية هي الجينات، تنتقل بدون تغيير من خلية الى اخرى من خلال عملية الانقسام غير المباشر الذي يحدث في الخلايا الجسدية, كما تنفصل هذه الجينات ويعاد اتحادها بتباديل وتوافيق مختلفة عن بعضها اثناء الانقسام الاختزالي عند تكوين الامشاج وفي بداية تكوين الجنين.
وتتواجد هذه الجينات في النواة محمولة على الصبغيات ويتكون الجنين من اتحاد مشيج من الاب ومشيج من الام محتويا على جميع الجينات التي تأتي من الاب والام معا.
وفي خلية جسم الانسان هناك 46 صبغيا متواجدة على هيئة ازواج (23 زوجاً) تنقسم إلى مجموعتين، مجموعة الصبغيات الذاتية وعددها 22 زوجا تكون متشابهة ومتماثلة تماما في الذكر والأنثى وهي المسؤولة عن الصفات الجسدية مثل طول القامة أو لون الشعر، والمجموعة الاخرى هي مجموعة الصبغيات الجنسية وتكون الصبغيات مسؤولة عن الصفات الجنسية.
وتحتوي كل من البويضة والحيوان المنوي على 23 صبغيا، وبعد الاخصاب فإن البويضة الملقحة تحتوي على 46 صبغيا وتنتقل العوامل الوراثية من خلية الى خلية اخرى اثناء الانقسام الخلوي، معنى ذلك ان البويضة الملقحة تحتوي على المعلومات الوراثية التي تأتي من الاب والأم، وبالتالي فإن مواصفات الابن هي خليط مما يساهم به الاب ومما تساهم به الام اي ان البرامج الوراثية موجودة منذ تكوين البويضة المخصبة، ثم تبدأ هذه الجينات الموجودة في العمل لاظهار المواصفات الخاصة بالفرد طبقا للبرنامج الموجود مسبقا.
وقد درس كيفية عمل هذه الجينات من خلال التعرف على التركيب الكيميائي للجين وهو عبارة عن حمض ريبي نووي ناقص ا**جين الذي يتمتع بجميع المواصفات اللازمة للجينات من ناحية قدرته على تكوين صورة طبق الاصل لنفسه في كل مرة تدخل الخلية في الانقسام, وعلى احتوائه على جميع المعلومات الوراثية للفرد.
ومن خلال هذه المعرفة تم التوصل إلى كيفية عمل الجين والتي تعتمد على ان هذا الجين يتحكم في تخليق البروتينات، سواء كانت هذه البروتينات عبارة عن انزيمات تساعد على اتمام تفاعلات كيميائية معينة او هرمونات او مواد بروتينية تدخل في مكونات الخلية الحية, ومن خلال التقدم في بحوث علم الوراثة التي اشتملت على النواحي الجزيئية لعمل الجين، تم التوصل إلى معرفة كيفية حدوث الطفرات وهي التغيرات المفاجئة التي تظهر على الفرد والتي عادة ما تسبب تغيرات وراثية, وقد تتضمن هذه التغيرات احداث الكثير من الامراض او التشوهات الوراثية في الانسان وتحدث هذه التغيرات اما في عدد او تركيب الصبغيات او تغيير في التركيب الكيميائي للجين.

توارث الأمراض

* كيف تتم عملية توارث الأمراض؟

كما ذكرنا فإن كل صفة يتحكم في اظهارها اما جينا واحداً أو أكثر فالكثير من الصفات يتحكم في اظهارها زوج واحد من الجينات يتواجد هذا الجين في صورتين في الطبيعة، احدهما يعرف بالجين السائد، وإذا وجد فتظهر الصفة التي يتحكم بها, اما الآخر فيعرف بالجين المتنحي ويظهر تأثيره إذ وجد مع جين متنح مثله، اما إذا وجد مع الجين السائد فإن الجين السائد يخفي تاثير الجين المتنحي، ولكن لا يلغيه، وفي هذه الحالة يعرف بأن الفرد حامل لهذه الصفة، بالاضافة إلى ان هناك الكثير من صفات يتحكم فيها اكثر من زوج من الجينات تتفاعل مع بعضها البعض ومع البيئة المحيطة، لتعطي الصورة النهائية لفعل هذه الجينات, معظم العوامل التي تورث من الوالدين سليمة وصحيحة مائة في المائة، ولكن بعضها عوامل مريضة قد تتسبب في حدوث أمراض وراثية.
وقد قسمت الامراض الوراثية حسب قوانين مندل إلى امراض متنحية وسائدة ومرتبطة بالجنس، وهناك ايضا امراض الكروموزومات والامراض المشتركة بين الوراثة والبيئة






ما هي الأمراض الوراثية السائدة؟

ان خطأ واحدا في جينة تعمل بطريقة سائدة لا يمكن التعويض عنه بوجود نسخة سليمة من هذه الجينة فيكون الشخص مريضا لذا من الصعب ايجاد حاملين لسمة الامراض الناجمة عن اخطاء في جينات سائدة.
في هذا النوع من الامراض يكفي ان يكون احد الوالدين مصابا ولو حتى اصابة خفيفة بالمرض لينقل المرض إلى الابناء بنسبة 50% حتى إذا لم يتزوج من اقاربه او تزوج من شخص سليم تماما لمذا لا يكون لزواج الاقارب تأثير على هذه الامراض.
ومن الأمثلة على الأمراض السائدة مرض شتاينرت: يعد من اكثر الامراض الوراثية انتشارا في دول أوروبا الشمالية خاصة في هولندا وهو مرض يصيب الاجهزة العضلية والعصبية وتبدأ عوارضه بالظهور في عمر 15 إلى 30 سنة بشكل تقلص عضلي شديد خاصة بعد الإجهاد ولا يشمل المرض الجهاز العضلي فقط، بل يصيب ايضا الجهازين الهرموني والعصبي وقد يحدث احيانا ان يصاب حامل المرض بالشلل وقد تشل عضلات الوجه ايضا، ويفقد المريض القدرة على الكلام.
أيضا مرض فرط كولسترول الدم العائلي: حيث ان للجسم في الحالة الطبيعية قدرة كافية على ابقاء نسبة مادة الكوليسترول في الدم بشكل طبيعي, ويتم ذلك بواسطة مستقبلات البروتين الشحمي ذي الكثافة المنخفضة التي تحمل الكولسترول وتزيله من الدورة الدموية، وبذلك فإن عدم وجود هذه المستقبلات يعتبر مسؤولا عن المرض الوراثي المسمى فرط كولسترول الدم, هذا المرض يؤدي إلى ارتفاع مستوى الكولسترول في الدم، ويسبب حدوث نوبات قلبية في سن صغير نسبيا وقد توصل إلى ان هذا المرض ينتقل كصفة سائدة تحددها جينة واحدة.
كذلك مرض هانتنغتون: حيث تتسبب الجينة المسؤولة عن هذا المرض في تدميرمتواصل لخلايا الدماغ، مما يؤدي الى حدوث انقباضات عضلية متواترة ومؤلمة، وكذلك عوارض تؤثر على شخصية المريض.
وليس هناك اي علاج لهذا المرض في وقتنا الحالي وتستمر عوارض المرض من فترة 10 إلى 15 سنة، وتنتهي بالموت، ولا تظهر هذه العوارض في الاطفال إلا نادراً، أما الحالة السائدة، فتظهر عوارضها بين عمر الخامسة والثلاثين والخمسين, وبسبب تأخر ظهور مرض هانتنغتون فإن بامكان حامليه الانجاب قبل معرفتهم بمرضهم، مما يؤدي إلى ولادة اطفال تزيد احتمالات اصابتهم بالمرض, ولهذا السبب فإن ممارسة عمليات التشخيص المبكر على الاجنة تعتبر من الوسائل الهامة لمحاصرة المرض.






الأمراض المرتبطة بالجنس

* ما هي الأمراض الوراثية المرتبطة بالجنس؟

العامل المريض هنا يوجد على الكروموزوم x الذي يحدد الجنس، فالانثى يحتوي جسمها على اثنين من كروموزوم x والذكر على كرومزوم x واحد والآخر كروموزوم Y فالأم تنقل العامل الوراثي المريض إلى الابناء فيصبحون مرضى وإلى البنات فيصبحن حاملات للمرض, أما الاب فينقل المرض إلى البنات فيصبحن حاملات للمرض, أما الاولاد فلا يستطيع ان ينقله اليهم والسبب انه يعطيهم كروموزوم Y ليصبحوا ذكوراً وكروموزوم Y لا يحمل اي عوامل لأمراض وراثية.
ويمثل هذا النوع من الامراض مرض نقص الخميرة G6 pd وهو مرض منتشر في البلاد العربية ولا يشتكي المصاب من اية اعراض إلا في حالة تناوله للمواد المؤثرة مثل الفول (الباقلاء) أو تناول بعض الادوية بكميات كبيرة مثل الاسبرين والسلفا وأدوية الملاريا, او استنشاق النفتالين او ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فيشتكي المصاب من فقر الدم نتيجة ت**ر كريات الدم الحمراء وفي الغالب لا يحتاج المصاب إلى علاج ما دام قد اوقف تناول المادة المؤثرة وفي حالة الت**ر الشديد لكريات الدم الحمراء قد يحتاج المريض إلى نقل دم.
أما الحثل العضلي: فإن جميع انواع الامراض الوراثية للحثل العضلي (ضمور العضلات) تتميز بفقدان قدرة العضلات على الحركة بشكل تدريجي يصل في نهاية الامر الى تآكلها.
ومن أهم أنواع تلك المتلازمات: المرض المعروف باسم (الحثل العضلي دوشان) حيث تشير الاحصائيات الحديثة انه من بين 3600 حالة ولادة في العالم يوجد طفل يحمل صفة هذا المرض, وتبدأ عوارض المرض بالظهور قبل السادسة من العمر, ويصبح الطفل المريض بحاجة إلى كرسي بعجلات عند بلوغه الثانية عشر من عمره ولا يعمر اكثر من عقدين, كما يصيب المرض اكثر الاطفال بحالة تخلف عقلي.
أما الامراض الناجمة عن اختلالات صبغية او كرموزومية، فيكون في عدد الكروموزومات او تركيبها وشكلها وهذه تتسبب في حدوث تغييرات كبيرة، قد تشمل مجموعة كبيرة من الجينات في آن واحد, ومن الجدير ذكره ان اغلب تلك الحالات يحدث بسبب اخطاء في عملية انقسام الخلايا الجنسية عند الزوجين، بسبب تقدم السن، أو عوامل اخرى, وبهذا الشكل فليس من الضروري ان يحمل الابوان صفة تلك الامراض عندما يولد لهما طفل مريض وهذه الامراض نادرة الحدوث وتكرارها نادر في العائلة, إلا إذا كان احد الوالدين يحمل ان**ارا معينا.
وكذلك تعتبر متلازمة الصبغي x الهش من اكثر الامراض المسببة للتخلف العقلي انتشارا بعد متلازمة داون, ويظهر هذا المرض في واحد من كل 1250 2000 ذكر، وفي واحدة من كل 2400 أثنى, والجينة المسؤولة مرتبطة بالجنس، ولكن يمكن اظهار عوارضها في كلا الجنسين, وهذه الامراض لا علاقة لها بزواج الاقارب





على مستوى العالم.

* ما هي أمراض التشوهات الخلقية عند المواليد؟

أمراض التشوهات الخلقية عند المواليد تتراوح اشكالها من ظهور الوحمة (وهي علامة خلقية على الوجه والجسم) إلى تشوهات مرعبة في الشكل والتكوين وهذه التشوهات تكون مسؤولة عن جزء كبير من فقد الاجنة، كما ان حوالي 35% من الاطفال حديثي الولادة يولدون بعيب خلقي عالميا.
ويمكن القول بأن السبب الاساسي في حدوث هذه التشوهات الوراثية في الجنين هو حدوث خلل او تغيير في المادة الوراثية وهذه التغيرات المفاجئة في مادة الوراثة تسمى بالطفرات.
والتشوهات الخلقية قد تكون من تأثير البيئة مثل التعرض الى مادة معينة ضارة اثناء الحمل او تأثير جينات معينة او تأثير تفاعل بين استعداد وراثي للمرض والتعرض لمواد معينة مثل نقص مادة folate.
وقد فصل العلماء اسباب هذه التشوهات وقسموها إلى اربعة انواع رئيسية:
الاسباب الوراثية وتختلف نسبتها من 30 إلى 40% من حالات التشوه.
الأسباب المتعددة والتي تتفاعل فيها عوامل البيئة والوراثة معا، وتبلغ حوالي 50 إلى 60% من الحالات.
الأسباب البيئية فقط، وتمثل حوالي 10% من مجموع الحالات ومن المطفرات البيئية الاشعاع، بعض الادوية والكيماويات، والعدوى الفيروسية وقد ارتبطت المطفرات بالسرطان، فمعظم الكيماويات المسرطنة (مسببة للسرطان) هي أيضا مطفرة (مسببة للتشوهات في الأجنة),.
والأسباب الميكانيكية والمجهولة ونسبتها ضئيلة جداً.
والكثير من الدراسات تقول ان لا علاقة مباشرة لزواج الاقارب بأغلب هذه الامراض حيث ان اغلبها يكون لاسباب مشتركة بين البيئة والوراثة, والقليل منها فقط يتكرر في العائلة ويكون لزواج الاقارب تأثير فيها.






أمراض مشتركة

* ما الأمراض المشتركة بين الوراثة والبيئة؟

الأمراض المشتركة بين الوراثة والبيئة هي الامراض التي تظهر مع التقدم في العمر او نتيجة للتعرض لظروف معينة مثل مرض السكري وارتفاع الضغط,, وهذه الامراض يمكن ان تتوارث بوجود زواج الاقارب او عدمه لذا فإن زواج الاقارب ليس له تأثير مباشر فيها.
وقد عرف منذ عدة قرون ان مرض السكر يصيب اكثر من فرد في العائلة الواحدة, معدلات الاصابة بهذا المرض عالية جدا في بعض المجتمعات، اي ان هناك عوامل بيئية واجتماعية تساعد في حدوث هذا المرض الى جانب العوامل الوراثية،ولكن بالرغم من ذلك لم يتمكن العلماء حتى الان من معرفة القوة الوراثية لهذا المرض, وهناك نوعان من مرض السكر اولها تبدأ الاعراض معه بعد سن الاربعين وهذا النوع يشمل 80% من مرضى السكر اما النوع الثاني فإن الاعراض تظهر على الاطفال.
ومن الدلائل على ان الوراثة عامل مهم في الاصابة بالمرض ما يحدث في التوائم, حيث يزيد احتمال اصابة التوأم الثاني بالمرض إذا أصيب به التوأم الاول كما وجد انه إذا كان أحد الوالدين بالاضافة إلى احد اقارب الدرجة الاولى مصابا بمرض السكر بعد سن الاربعين فإن احتمالات اصابة الانجال تكون عالية, كذلك يكون الجنين معرضا للاصابة بالمرض إذا كانت الام مريضة وكان وزنه عند الولادة مرتفعا.
ونتساءل كيف يستطيع زواج ان يتسبب في امراض وراثية, حيث ان كل واحد منا مهما كان صحيحا معافى لابد ان يحمل العديد من العوامل الوراثية المريضة (من 5 8) عامل وراثي مريض لأمراض معينة لا نعرف عنها وقد لا تخطر لنا على بال, وكلها امراض نادرة الحدوث.
ويشترك الوالدان مع ابنائهم وكذلك الاخوان في نصف الجينات,, وأبناء العمومة مع الدرجة الاولى يشتركون في 1 8 الجينات وأبناء العمومة من الدرجة الثانية يشتركون في 1/64 من الجينات, وأبناء العمومة من الدرجة الثالثة (الاجداد أولاد عم) يشتركون في 1 128 من الجينات, وبالتالي فإن احتمال حمل نفس الجين المريض مثل الزوج القريب يقل كلما تباعدت القرابة.
وفي الغالب يكون العامل الوراثي المريض عند الشخص مختلف عن العامل الوراثي المريض عند شريك حياته ومن النادر ان يلتقي شخصان يحملان نفس العامل الوراثي المريض لنفس المرض, وهنا يحدث ان ينتج طفل مصاب.





كما أن بعض هذه الأمراض يوجد لها فحص يحدد العامل الوراثي للمرض ولكن الكثير منها لا يوجد له هذا الفحص اي من غير الممكن اكتشاف الحاملين للمرض.
فإذا كان الزوجان من عائلة واحدة فهناك احتمال ان يكونا قد ورثا العامل الوراثي المريض من نفس الجد إذا كان هناك مرض وراثي تتوارثه العائلة, وهنا نستعرض بعض العائلات الناتجة عن زواج الاقارب.
العائلة الأولى: لا يوجد مرض وراثي في العائلة لذا لا يوجد خطر من زواج ابناء العمومة.
العائلة الثانية: اولاد عمومة، وووجد مرض وراثي في العائلة ولكن الزوجان لا يحملان العامل الوراثي المريض لذا يوجد خطر على الابناء.
العائلة الثالثة: أولاد عمومة، ويوجد مرض وراثي في العائلة ولكن احدهما فقط يحمل العامل الوراثي المريض والآخر لا يحمله فلا يوجد خطر على الابناء.
العائلة الرابعة: أولاد عمومة يوجد مرض وراثي في العائلة والطرفان يحملان العامل الوراثي المريض فهنا يوجد خطر على الابناء للاصابة بهذا المرض.
اي انه حتى إذا كان هناك مرض وراثي في العائلة فهذا لا يعني ان كلا الزوجين يجب ان يكونا حاملين للعامل الوراثي المريض, فقد وجد ان احتمال ان يكون اولاد العمومة من الدرجة الاولى حاملين لنفس العامل الوراثي هي 1 8 إلى 12,5%.
ونرى ايضا ان في اي زواج حتى إن لم يكن هناك قرابة فإن الاحتمال لكل حمل للزوجة في انجاب طفل غير طبيعي هو 2 3% اي ان احتمال انجاب اطفال غير طبيعيين او مرضى موجود حتى في حالة زواج غير الاقارب.





التفسيرات النظرية

إن زواج الاقارب إذا كان يمارس بصورة شائعة بين السكان ولمدة طويلة تاريخيا فليس من المحتمل ان يزيد بل إنه قد يقلل انتشار الجين المريض, ففي حالة الزواج من غير الاقارب تطبق قاعدة )p2 + 20q + q2 = 1 W.B( ولكن هذه القاعدة لا يمكن تطبيقها في مجتمع يكون فيه زواج الاقارب شائعا، حيث تزيد هذه العلاقة من الاشخاص الانقياء )p2( سواء المرضى او السليمين وتقلل الخليط )pq( فمثلا يوجد في افغانستان وبا**تان الكثير من الاطفال ذوو العيون الزرقاء بسبب الزواج من الاقارب ولكن قد تتركز الصفات المرضية ايضا, لذا فإنه في هذه المجتمعات التي تطبق زواج الاقارب يزيد نسبة الاطفال المصابين بأمراض وراثية متنحية مثل الثلاسيميا اكثر من نسبة الاطفال الخليط السليمين, كما يكثر فيها التشوهات الخلقية الشديدة، ووفيات الاطفال بعد الولادة والأمراض النادرة ويعتمد على نسبة انتشار المرض في المجتمع وحقيقة ان كل شخص يحمل العديد من الجينات المريضة لكن النسبة تختلف من مجتمع إلى آخر, فمثلا وجد علماء الوراثة انه إذا حمل كل شخص عاملا وراثيا مريضا واحدا، وكان 50% من الزواجات بين اقارب فإن 1,6% من الاطفال سوف يكونون مرضى فإذا حمل كل واحد 2 أو 3 أو 4 عوامل وراثية مريضة فإن النسبة تزيد 3,1%، 4,7% و6,2%.
نظرية اخرى تقول انه في المجتمعات التي تطبق زواج الاقارب فإن نسبة الجينات المريضة يجب ان تقل مع الوقت حيث ان نظام التزواج هذا يساعد على الاختيار ضد هذا المرض, فالكثير من هؤلاء الاطفال المرضى يتوفون او انهم لا يتزوجون, وعندما يتوفى طفل مصاب يتخلص المجتمع من اثنين من الجينات المريضة التي لم تكن ستختفي لو كان هذا الشخص حاملا للمرض فقط, لذا فإن عدد الجينات المريضة التي تنتقل من جيل الى آخر سوف تقل تدريجيا بالتخلص من الجينات المريضة, ولكن هذا ما يحصل في المختبرات على عينات من الحيوانات او البكتيريا إذا تم تزويجها بنفس الفصيلة المعزولة ولكنه لا يحصل في المجتمع الانساني إذ ان هناك العديد من العوامل التي يجب مراعاتها والتي يكون لها تأثير مثل طريقة ونوعية زواج الاقارب هذه, والفترة التي طبق فيها زواج الاقارب، وتواجد اقارب مناسبين، الزواج الفردي او المتعدد عدد الاطفال في العائلة وهل هناك تشجيع او تحديد لعدد الاطفال، ونسبة العوامل الوراثية المريضة، لذا تنتج الاختلاف في النتائج





تأثير زواج الأقارب على الخصوبة

على الرغم من الكثير من الدراسات حول تأثير هذا الزواج على الخصوبة والاجهاض إلا انها اعطت نتائج متناقضة.
أما تأثير زواج الاقارب على وفيات الاطفال فمن خلال الدراسات على مختلف المجموعات السكانية يلاحظ ان وفيات الاطفال يتراوح بين 20 50% في مختلف المجتمعات السكانية على مدى تاريخ البشرية,وقد قلت نسبتها في العصر الحالي وفي دراسة حديثة للدكتور Bilttle وجد ان في حالة زواج الاقارب تزيد نسبة وفيات الاطفال نسبة 1,3 4,1% مقارنة بالزواج من غير الاقارب ولكنه ذكر انه لا يمكن ان نعتمد على هذه النسبة حيث ان المجتمعات ترتفع فيها نسبة وفاة الاطفال تكون هناك العديد من العوامل المؤثرة خاصة إذا كان المستوى الاجتماعي متدنيا.
وتعتبر الامراض الوراثية والتشوهات الخلقية من الاسباب الرئيسية لهذه الوفيات, لذا من الصعوبة معرفة إذا كانت وفيات الاطفال هذه بسبب زواج الاقارب مثلا ان نسبة زواج الاقارب بين البا**تانيين في با**تان 30% ولكن نسبته بين البا**تانيين في انجلترا هو 75% حيث ان المهاجرين البا**تانيين يفضلون الزواج من اقارب لهم في با**تان, ويلاحظ ان نسبة وفيات المواليد والاطفال بين هذه الفئة كثيرة قد تكون الاسباب الوراثية احد الاسباب ولكن من الاسباب ايضا: الفقر والمستوى المعيشي السيئ بينهم, سوء التغذية، فقر الدم الحديدي خاصة بين النباتيين, كبر سن الأمهات خاصة الأمهات اكبر من 35 عاماً, قلة المناعة ضد الحصبة الالمانية والأمراض الاخرى, صعوبة الوصول إلى الرعاية الطبية لعدة اسباب.
كما لاحظ Bilttle ان المتزوجين من الاقارب في جنوب الهند، لديهم اولاد اكثر بسبب انهم يتزوجون في عمر مبكر قبل الذين يتزوجون من اباعد, وان عدد الاطفال الزائد يعوض عن عدد الاطفال المتوفين لذا لا يكون لديهم مشكلة بالنسبة لوفيات الاطفال.
وهناك دراسات قارنت بين مستوى اداء وذكاء الاطفال من زواج الاقارب ونوعية الامراض مثل الصمم وصعوبات التعليم واعطت هذه الدراسات نتائج متناقضة.
في حين انه دراسة من تركيا ذكرت ان هذه التغيرات وجدت في عدد قليل من العائلات فقط, ولكن وجد ان هذه العائلات يتكرر فيها اصابة الاطفال بالصم وصعوبة الكلام والنطق اكثر من العائلات التي تتزوج من الاباعد.
وهناك بعض الامراض التي درست مثل نقص الغدة الدرقية وتأثيرها على التخلف العقلي وجد ان 555 من الاطفال المصابين بها يكون آباؤهم اقارب ولكننا إذا لاحظنا ان 55% من الزواجات تكون بين الاقارب نظل في حيرة من تأثير زواج الاقارب.

متى نحذر منه؟!

* متى يجب ان نحذر من زواج الأقارب؟

تقول د, العريض إذا عرف الشخص ان أحد أفراد عائلته، أو عائلة شريك حياته، ولد له اطفال مصابون بمرض مزمن ابتداء في بداية الحياة وهو متكرر في العائلة فهذا يعني ان هناك احتمالا ان يكون المرض وراثيا في هذه الحالة من الافضل استشارة الطبيب ودراسة الحالة المرضية ومدى تكرارها واجراء الفحوصات اللازمة ومن ثم يمكن التأكد مما إذا كان هذا المرض الذي يتكرر في العائلة وراثيا ام لا, فقد لا يكون المرض وراثيا وليس هناك احتمال لانتقال المرض إلى الابناء, وبالتالي فليس هناك خطر من الزواج من الاقارب، اما إذا كان هناك احتمال وجود مرض وراثي في العائلة فإن الطبيب سوف يشرح المرض بصورة مفصلة وماهي نسبة الخطورة في اصابة الابناء وهل هناك علاج لهذا المرض, وهل هناك طرق لاكتشاف ما إذا كان الشخص حاملا للعامل الوراثي المريض ام لا, وما هي الاحتمالات إذا تزوج من قريبته, وكما قلنا فإنه حتى لو ظن الزوجان انهما يحملان نفس العامل الوراثي المريض, فإن الاحتمال في انجاب اطفال مرضى هو 25%.









* ولكن ما كيفية الوقاية من الأمراض الوراثية في زواج الأقارب؟

تنصح كل من منظمة الصحة العالمية، ومجلس وزراء الصحة العرب، ومجلس وزراء الصحة لدول مجلس التعاون بانشاء مراكز للوراثة في كل البلاد العربية لمكافحة هذه الامراض ومن أهدافها خفض نسبة انتشار الامراض الوراثية وتطوير الخدمات العلاجية والتثقيفية الارشادية المقدمة الى المرضى بأمراض وراثية، وعائلاتهم وتأمين القدر الكافي من الاختبارات للفئات المعرضة لخطر الامراض الوراثية، وذلك بتوفير الفحوص الدقيقة والحديثة, وتوفير التشخيص المبكر لها ونشر الوعي الصحي للوقاية من هذه الامراض، وتقديم النصح قبل الزواج وقبل وأثناء الحمل وبعد الولادة وبعد تشخيص الحالة، ودعم الاسر المتأثرة وتخفيف الاثر الجسماني والاجتماعي والاقتصادي وتوفر هذه المراكز جميع الانشطة المتعلقة بمكافحة الامراض الوراثية، بما في ذلك الخدمات السريرية والمخبرية والمسح الوراثي والارشاد الوراثي وفحص المقبلين على الزواج واجراء الفحوصات الوراثية للحوامل ولحديثي الولادة, وانشاء السجلات الوراثية للامراض الوراثية والتشوهات الخلقية.
وهناك الكثير من الامراض الوراثية التي يمكن تفاديها بالنصح والارشاد الوراثي ففي جلسة الاستشارة الوراثية لاشخاص اقارب مقبلين على الزواج يأخذ التاريخ العائلي للطرفين وتدرس جميع الامراض الوراثية في العائلة من خلال استعراض عام لسلوك الصفات، يمكن رسم الشجرة العائلية، والتوصل إلى كيفية وطبيعة توارث اي صفة وراثية, ومن خلال تطبيق القوانين الوراثية يمكن اعطاء المشورة الوراثية للفرد عن درجة احتمال ظهور المرض في اطفاله ويشكل سجل العائلة ارضية فيما يخص الاختبارت التشخيصية الاخرى الضرورية التي يجب اجراؤها ولكن هذا السجل يكون صعب التحديد في الغالب، ويعطي دائما احتمالا نسبيا لظهور المرض، ويترك الخيار للشخص نفسه فيما يخص قرار الارتباط والانجاب ويمكن اجراء الفحص قبل الزواج او الفحص اثناء الحمل للحاملين للمرض.
أما عن احتمال انجاب اطفال مرضى فإن الازواج من غير الاقارب يعطون احتمال 2,5% لانجاب اطفال مرضى او الاجهاض، إذا لم يكن هناك تاريخ مرضي في العائلة, أما الازواج الاقارب فيعطون احتمال 5% لانجاب اطفال مرضى إلى جانب اضافة نسبة 3% احتمال الاصابة بالتخلف العقلي في كلتا الحالتين, لذا فإن الاقارب يكون عندهم احتمال 90% لانجاب اطفال اصحاء في حين ان غير الاقارب يكون عندهم 94 95% لانجاب اطفال اصحاء, هذه النسب صحيحة في البلاد الاوروبية, ولكن في البلاد الشرقية تكون احتمال انجاب اطفال مرضى اكبر خاصة إذا وجد تاريخ مرضي في العائلة حث انه في زواج الاقارب في مجتمعاتنا تكون القرابة بين ابناء العمومة اكثر من قرابة بين اولاد العم لأن الاباء والاجداد يكونون اولاد عم ايضا.
ويتم حاليا استخدام العديد من الوسائل لتشخيص بعض الامراض الوراثية مبكرا مثل دراسة الجينات ودراسة الكروموزومات لبعض الامراض ويمكن فحص دم الام لاكتشاف امراض الجنين, كما تستخدم طريقة الموجات فوق الصوتية والتي تظهر صورة الطفل موضحة به علامات التشويه ان وجدت
ويمكن فحص المولود في الاسبوع الاول بعد الولادة للكشف عن امراض الدم الوراثية وأمراض التمثيل الغذائي وأمراض نقص الغدة الدرقية، حتى يمكن علاجها قبل أن تبدأ أعراضها ومضاعفاتها

----------


## زهره التوليب

سين سؤال للدكتور محمد؟؟؟
في فحوص قبل الزواج ممكن تبين امكانيه حدوث امراض وراثيه للاطفال بسبب زواج الاقارب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلموا عالموضوع

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

زواج الاقارب :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> زواج الاقارب


[align=center] 
أكبر وجع راس بيجي بسبب الزواج هاد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

_يسلمو على المرور العطر بس بدي اسال مين د.محمد_

----------


## حاملة المسك

شكرا كتتتتير على هالكلام المفيد

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

والله كمان دكتور وراثة 

شو ابو العو كم شغلة صرت انا عاددلك 

احسبهم منيح واحكيلي ياهم

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

